# Looking for a rescue in Minnesota



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello... Many of you have probably seen my thread in the puppy section, but I'm looking for help placing my 9 week old white GSD. I bit off more than I can chew and I'm looking to do the right thing for the pup. I have a few people offering to help me and I'm completely in their debts, but in case they don't work out, I'm still reaching out to see if there is anyone in MN who is either looking for a pure bred puppy or any GSD rescues around who are willing to take my puppy.

He's such a good boy. He doesn't deserve this situation and I need to find him the right place ASAP.

Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try contacting Echo. They are all across the country and only take White GSD's. They may even have approved adopters looking for a puppy.

Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would send Terry an email. There aren't any volunteers in Minnesota but they may be able to arrange a transport to place him in a different state.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I PM'd you some info on the rescue we volunteer with. They have a person who "specializes" in GSD's and if you want, I can put you in touch with her.
There are no German Shepherd Rescues in MN, but I have heard a lot of great things about ECHO.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not have any help for you but just wanted to wish you luck. I read your other post and bless you for doing what is right by the pup. Try not to be to hard on yourself, GSD puppies are a huge handful!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm already working on this for you. All the local rescues know each other but we are all just regular working people, so it might take a couple of days to figure out where to put your pup.

I did forget to ask where you are located?


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all. I have contacted Echo and it seems they may already have a really great home for him out of state. I'll let you all know how it turns out.

Elaine - thank you for working so hard and quickly to try to find a place to foster him.

CassandGunnar - thank you. If Echo and a couple other shelters fall through, expect to hear from me.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will wait to hear if echo has placed him before I move any further on this. It would be great if he had a home already.


----------



## GSD Lover101 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Interested in puppy*



Paigekins said:


> Hello... Many of you have probably seen my thread in the puppy section, but I'm looking for help placing my 9 week old white GSD. I bit off more than I can chew and I'm looking to do the right thing for the pup. I have a few people offering to help me and I'm completely in their debts, but in case they don't work out, I'm still reaching out to see if there is anyone in MN who is either looking for a pure bred puppy or any GSD rescues around who are willing to take my puppy.
> 
> He's such a good boy. He doesn't deserve this situation and I need to find him the right place ASAP.
> 
> Please PM me if you can help.




Did you ever find a home for your puppy here in MN? I am sure you did by now but I figured I would still throw the offer out there if you still need a home for the little guy!


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I did! He has a wonderful home and I'm still in contact with his new owner. He's doing wonderful.  But thank you for checking and being willing to help!


----------



## makinmyway4020 (Jul 1, 2012)

*we would love to take him*

Hoping you haven't found a place for your white gsd, but my fiance & I would love to take him! We have a 5 month old gsd & would love another. I currently am not working so he'd be with & around ppl all the time!! Message me back! We live in Northfield, mn.


----------

